# List of Scioto fish images for a display?



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be manning a booth at Riverfest on 7/29 in front of COSI and it includes a display board. I like to change the materials displayed and this time I'd like to print images of some of the kinds of fish that could be found in the Scioto, and in the downtown pool in particular. There will be a lot of kids and I'm betting a lot of them (a) don't know what kinds of fish are in the river and (b) have never seen images of them. 

I'm grabbing images online, but I'd like to ask you guys for suggestions so I don't leave out any major species or include any that don't belong. So far I have:

bluegill
blue sucker
crappie
channel cat
flathead cat
largemouth bass
smallmouth bass
striped bass
sauger
shad
muskie

...anything else?


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't you find paddlefish and carp there. You could also add the few species of turtles and snakes you find there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pike, gar, paddlefish are some cool ones that are missing from the list.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's a list that I know are in the Scioto from personal experience:

Banded darter
Bigmouth buffalo
Bigmouth shiner
Black bullhead
Black crappie
Black redhorse
Blackside darter
Bluegill
Blue sucker
Bluntnose minnow
Brindled madtom
Brook silverside
Brown bullhead
Bullhead minnow
Central stoneroller
Channel catfish
Common carp
Common shiner
Creek chub
Fathead minnow
Fantail darter
Flathead catfish
Freshwater drum
Gizzard shad
Golden redhorse
Golden shiner
Goldfish
Grass carp
Green sunfish
Greenside darter
Hornyhead chub
Johnny darter
Largemouth bass
Logperch darter
Longnose gar
Muskie
Northern hogsucker
Northern pike
Orangespotted sunfish
Paddlefish
Quillback carpsucker
Rainbow darter
Redear sunfish
River chub
Rock bass
Rosyface shiner
Sand shiner
Sauger
Saugeye
Scarlet shiner
Silver redhorse
Silverjaw minnow
Smallmouth bass
Smallmouth buffalo
Smallmouth redhorse
Spotfin shiner
Stonecat madtom
Streamline chub
Striped shiner
Variegate darter
White bass
White crappie
Yellow bullhead


Hope this helps


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Show off...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

hehehehehehe


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Horneyhead chub...pretty sure I had one on last night.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Sheephead, they are there.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Woah ... this could make a lineup of profile images like fighter planes.

Seriously though, I hope to see people looking at these pictures of fish, and learnimg. There's plenty of folklore about the river being a waste canal, but something like this can help to change opinion, especially among kids - arouse their interest and make them aware of what is already there, then maybe later they wiill take it for gramted that the river is alive.

I think ODNR is going to have some fishing lessons for kids, is there any OGF involvement?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> Horneyhead chub...pretty sure I had one on last night.


I'm sure it wasn't the first time 




FishGuru said:


> Sheephead, they are there.


aka freshwater drum


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Didn't the state released some sturgeon in there a few years back?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Instead of "striped bass", I would put a hybrid striped bass. Also yes, shovelnose sturgeon would be a great choice.

Don't forget tippecanoe darter, spotted darter, bluebreast darter to name a few. They are pretty well known and rare. River redhorse are big and showy fish that are relatively rare. Oh...and bighead carp (soon to be resident, unless they are already there, which I'm almost positive they are)....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Don't forget tippecanoe darter, spotted darter, bluebreast darter to name a few. They are pretty well known and rare. River redhorse are big and showy fish that are relatively rare. Oh...and bighead carp (soon to be resident, unless they are already there, which I'm almost positive they are)....


I left those out cuz I've only ran into em on the darby. Never ran into a river redhorse


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I left those out cuz I've only ran into em on the darby. Never ran into a river redhorse


Shouldn't you be out shocking the burning river? We don't need your NE Ohio expertice down here    :T

Tippie and River Red was sampled in 2005 at RM 27 in the Sci. I know spots and blues have been shocked up closer to Cbus. The Lower Scioto is the bomb. Didn't you help shock the all-time species richness record near Circleville somewhere?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Shocking the burning river blows compared to the lower scioto!!! hahahaha I did not shock the record stretch when the record was made. I did shock it two years later though. I believe we collected 54 species that day (remember my muskie story?). I'm pretty sure the record two years earlier was 63. It's pretty wild that in all the years the district has been shocking the hoga(around 25), 68 species have been collected. In one 500 meter stretch of the Scioto, almost that many was collected in 2007. It's a perfect example of how differences in water quality directly relates to fish populations


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Horneyhead chub...pretty sure I had one on last night.


Nice!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ill vouch for mirror carp and koi(common carp, but with perty colors)


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

3-6 years ago there was a faster moving section up north loaded with those horneyhead chubs(the ones that grunt). I could catch them all day long. Im not sure where they went but i dont think i caught a single one the last 2 years and none this year so far. Was wondering if anyone knew if their presence or lack of was correlated with water quality. Or had any ideas where they went or why.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And teeheeheee


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

JamesT said:


> 3-6 years ago there was a faster moving section up north loaded with those horneyhead chubs(the ones that grunt). I could catch them all day long. Im not sure where they went but i dont think i caught a single one the last 2 years and none this year so far. Was wondering if anyone knew if their presence or lack of was correlated with water quality. Or had any ideas where they went or why.


Sounds like you hit the spawn right! you'll see weird little mounds (nests) in the stream. We get lots of hornyheads in Big Nut below the Hoovs. Scioto observation may have to do with WQ, but it has been fairly stable in that area of the Sci...if not improving.

Edit: Could you have been catching river chubs?
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/riverchub/tabid/22148/Default.aspx


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok that could explain it. This was in some very fast moving water about 1-2 feet deep im guess. Rocky riffles right below a rapids. Is that where they spawn? Seems odd. 1/16 jighead 2" twister cast upstream and drifted. The other thing is i havent been fishing nearly as much as i was back then. Cant remeber what month it was. Good to know water quality seems stable if not imoroving. Btw i have been exploring the scioto as of late. There are some killer spots further south. Wouldnt have guessed. I can see big fall smallies during the fall as the shad die. Thanks kyle.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No problem. South of the normally hit spots are full of big smallies and big saugeye. Not the best areas of town though (sorry South siders )


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Now that ive moved and dont feel like shelling out $8 in gas to hit my fave spot, i have been exploring. Good thing. I see the big fish potential bigger down south. Good numbers too. Ive been doing better all around. I think i may have found a new fave stretch and you are correct, not exactly the burbs....


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Here's a list that I know are in the Scioto from personal experience:
> 
> (list)
> 
> Hope this helps


Oh heck yes, I'm having fun tracking these down. Thanks! 

You can buy die-cut pages for printing business cards or index cards, etc., and I could print fish cards like baseball cards, with an image on one side and information on the back. Those could be give-away items for the booth.

*G* or maybe do a Chinese-zodiac thing like "As a Minnow, you are compatible with the Darter, but avoid relationships with the Largemouth Bass."


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Get 'em, trade 'em, collect them all!

This file is for printing 2-sided on the Avery 8371 business card template. There are 10 cards per sheet so I just grabbed 10 fish from the list, and I can make more sheets with other fish. It was pretty easy to put together.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

U da man!!!! I met Alex at a water sampling event the ODNR put on at Griggs a couple years ago. I don't know how many realize this, but HE DOESN'T EVEN FISH!!!! (sorry if you didn't want people to know). But that makes it all the more amazing how much time and heart he puts into his passion of preserving our waters and natural resources for future generations to enjoy. Not to mention promoting fishing!!!! So from me and the rest of OGF (yep I'm speaking for everyone lol). THANK YOU ALEX FOR WHAT YOU DO and KEEP ON KEEPIN ON/FIGHTIN THE FIGHT!!!!! Much appreciated my friend.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh snap, I've been outed *G*


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I go down there every year. i dunno if u need photos, here are some. And yes, thankyou from me as well.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I regret to inform you that it is not legal to remove from the downtown pool any fish that is larger than a skyscraper.

I've been tweaking the fish business cards, and so far I have two 2-page files for 2-sided printing - these are about 1Mb each:

http://sciotoriverfriends.org/educational/fish_cards1.doc

http://sciotoriverfriends.org/educational/fish_cards2.doc

I had fun and learned a lot putting those together.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump for an update, I've modified the cards to fit 1/4 of a landscape-format page (4.25 x 5.5). I spent FOSR funds on a comb binding machine and a good swing-arm paper cutter. Now I can make these little handheld flip books as display materials for when we run a booth at events, or perhaps to offer to schools.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

awesome idea....when i was in grade school, there was like 2 fishing books to borrow from the library. i would have loved to get my hands on that type of book where i know i can go out and catch them locally.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks. My main intention was to introduce facts about local fish, to local people who know NOTHING about local fish. I was passing copies around this morning at a meeting of local watershed groups, and even those people were commenting on facts like there's a 70-pound member of the minnow family, or there are such things as gar or paddlefish.

I've said this many times in other threads, I'm fighting a popular belief that the Scioto is nothing more than a dead sewer. When I'm able to present information that I get from asking on OGF, and share it, I'm happy.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I met a guy at R&R one day that said he's caught Boston in that area. Then he showed me a picture of him holding a good sized one on the wall by the door. Wasn't sure if those were named.

Mr. A


----------

